# A little game -- Post Apocalypse Jobs



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Just for grins and chuckles, please post your desired Post Apocalypse Job below. That way when TEOTWAWKI comes, we will all know who is going to do what.

I would claim the job of Bull of the Repopulation Harem, but my wife would kill me, so I would only have the job for two minutes. 

So, I lay claim to being Governor of the Food and Water Supplies. Because it is good to be King, but it is better to be able to ensure we all have enough to eat and drink!

You?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheriff, deputy or Militia/Security force Commander of some type. It's my way. I considered getting in the Peace Officer field for a long time after getting out of the 82nd, but just couldn't get over the politics and how criminals are dealt with these days. How so many consistant trouble makers are slapped on the wrist only to dealt with again and again and real problems you're not allowed to fix. I've got a feeling all that will go the way of the dodo when the collapse comes and it might be nice to watch over a community worth watching over.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Too old for security but not a bad shot. I fix things. Repair and restoration would be my job.


----------



## mare (Nov 10, 2012)

Scavenger, I love looking for junk that has possibilities.:mrgreen:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

General store owner.
Fuzzee, this former MP won't be needing much assistance in the case of attempted robberies. If you hear gunshots from the store, call whoever steps up to be the coroner. On the other hand, let me know whenever you need someone to be a part of your posse.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I would take the undertaker position, I would never be out of work. Blood and guts doesn't bother me so I think it would be a nice fit. Just send them my way Denton.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Psycho Revolutionary.... since every Hollywood movie suggests that you've got to have that one knucklehead that doesn't get along with the survivors and tries to make their already miserable lives a living hell.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Sheriff, deputy or Militia/Security force Commander of some type. It's my way. I considered getting in the Peace Officer field for a long time after getting out of the 82nd, but just couldn't get over the politics and how criminals are dealt with these days. How so many consistant trouble makers are slapped on the wrist only to dealt with again and again and real problems you're not allowed to fix. I've got a feeling all that will go the way of the dodo when the collapse comes and it might be nice to watch over a community worth watching over.


I'm with you on this one. Establishing/maintaining security, watching for and engaging threats is too engrained to give it up. At the very least, in the Post-apocalyptic economy, I'd like to consider myself one heckuva rent-a-cop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Psycho Revolutionary.... since every Hollywood movie suggests that you've got to have that one knucklehead that doesn't get along with the survivors and tries to make their already miserable lives a living hell.


Careful about the paths you cross. You know the saying about wrestling with the pig, right? :smile:


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Denton... yeah... I like Shaw too. Just adding humor to the mix.

Actually... I'd like to be a scout/explorer/ranger/hunter type. I'd find other worthwhile survivors and direct them towards the group (or direct them away if things were tight) and then 86 any unworthy ones to keep the roads clear of trouble. I'd explore and find supplies or new sources of food... hunt game for the community... transport communications or supplies back and forth between sister groups... remap the area for others to field trip to gather food... basically... I'd risk myself in the field and then come back to the group and sleep like a baby knowing the rest of you were doing your part and keeping me safe while I slept. Tit for Tat....


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to be the local blacksmith, forging iron and steel to enable progress for the community. I can make whatever is required.


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Give me a tower, rifle, potatoes, and whiskey and i'll keep you safe from as far that thing can shoot.

edit: 
seriously though.

I would most likely turn to my technical problem solving skill and my creative inventing skills and my booming voice skills and my being 6'6" skill... and pretty much you know rule the world or whatever


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Often overlooked, hardly ever appreciated, but more valuable than you ever thought.....heavy equipment operator.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Jesse James said it best, "There are only two types of people in this world, Those who can weld and those who can't"

punch


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

manager of people is what i do now. asses and allocate skills. course im not scared of hard work. im pretty adapatable and can do anything from management to minion work


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Whatever was needed to keep things going. I'm not picky. I can lead if need be, I can follow if need be.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As the name implies... A sailor and captain.. Not really a pirate though. Since we won't be flying much we'll revert back to the old days of transport and one of those was by sailing ship.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow!

Do we have anyone who has a green thumb?


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm currently studying gunsmithing. That along with small arms sales are good for both pre- and post-TEOTWAWKI.  I dare say there will be an even greater demand post collapse.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

anywhere and everywhere that I am needed . building cabins would be 1 of my most favorite things to do, but risking my life running for supplies for the rest the community would be my number 1 asset! plus not being afraid of confrontation will really help when you come across the rival group, both going for the same supplies! 

but nonetheless would even wash dishes if that's what the group needed me to do!!

oh yeah and training dogs to be a successful useful part of the group


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I was going to be a bounty hunter but now it looks like I'll settle for riding on the back of a road warrior's bike as his main squeeze :???:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> I was going to be a bounty hunter but now it looks like I'll settle for riding on the back of a road warrior's bike as his main squeeze :???:


I don't think so, pal. Your knowledge of wild edibles makes your brain waaaaay more important.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I would probably run a farm and focus on producing my own products like eggs, milk, cheese, etc. I would imagine we would have a small mercantile right on site (as many farms often do) that sells trade goods, our products, and wild edibles. It would be a lot of hard work, but I would imagine I could find people to help with the labor in exchange for board and/or meals.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

1st let me start by saying what an equally stupid and superb thread.lol. Definitely a cool idea for a little game. 2 thumbs up!

I've done a lot of things in my life. I'd be happy to set hands on the boat with you capt. as I've been a commercial fisherman most of my life. I majored in sustainability technologies so I'd be useful around the homestead as well. 

My favorite thing to do for the community though would have to be livestock supervisor. I love animals and have also studied to be a Vet Tech. Dogs, mules, horses, and steers make great workers. Not to mention the need for meat, eggs, milk, fat, fertilizer, biomass, and furs. Unless everybody wants to go vegan. Then you can count me in on the pirate work. lol.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well maybe a Stud for hire job would be good for starters, but I am thinking a secondary career choice would be ammunition maker and gunsmith.


----------



## DKYACHT (Nov 21, 2012)

Advanced scouting and tracking with a bit of threat elimination on the side.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Leader, organization, hunter, sniper, knowledge of guns and ammo, building shelters, growing food, hunting, smoking meat.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think computers, firewalls, routers, switches, pbx's, voip would be any count for a few years, so I guess I'll be a bum?

Ok, how about a moderator? no, that won't work.

Since were talking hypothetically post shtf, MD's wouldn't need to be licensed. So, I have enough (to make me dangerous) medical background and training to be your next critical care/ER style "Doctor".


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Lotta people on here that wanna do something with guns. Defense is great. But I really hope that those arent the only strong skills yall have. 


punch said:


> Jesse James said it best, "There are only two types of people in this world, Those who can weld and those who can't"
> 
> punch


One of my many talents.



survival said:


> Since were talking hypothetically post shtf, MD's wouldn't need to be licensed. So, I have enough (to make me dangerous) medical background and training to be your next critical care/ER style "Doctor".


I was wondering when someone was gonna say something like this.

I've got extensive knowledge of holistic medicine. And have maintained an EMT-B even though I've never worked in the field. Gardening and animal husbandry are also subjects that I have a lot of experience with. Then yeah the welding thing, equipment (if it has wheels or tracks I can drive it). A good bit of electrical experience. Engineering, design, etc etc.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

how many if you have welded with a 12 volt battery a pair jumper cables and a steel rod covered in flux?

we do it quite often in the 4x4 community for a quick trail repair when off roading


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

yup! two batteries, just don't run them down too low...


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I spent two decades as a field artillery officer but I don't think we'll be needing howitzers and missiles after the EOTWAWKI. Since the military I've been in senior management. However, there are many leaders around and I'm ready for a less stressful life. I'm great at budgets, organization and implementation. So maybe I'd make a good quartermaster. Someone has to keep track of the supplies, monitor the rations and keep the rum safe.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Irish said:


> how many if you have welded with a 12 volt battery a pair jumper cables and a steel rod covered in flux?
> 
> we do it quite often in the 4x4 community for a quick trail repair when off roading


Yeah I suppose ya could call it welding. Have done it. Does not do good, and tends to pop rod if you keep the arc too long. Works in a pinch though.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

survival said:


> Since were talking hypothetically post shtf, MD's wouldn't need to be licensed. So, I have enough (to make me dangerous) medical background and training to be your next critical care/ER style "Doctor".


This would be my backup profession. Midwife/Unlicensed field doctor.

LOL @ the 'just enough medical background and training' to make you dangerous. So true!


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I can make some really good home made hooch...

I guess I'll be the speak-easy owner!


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Lotta people on here that wanna do something with guns. Defense is great. But I really hope that those arent the only strong skills yall have.
> 
> One of my many talents.
> 
> ...


 it just me or does everyone here have a much more extensive skill set than me? lol


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Moonshiner and gardener. I need something to drink while I watch the veggies grow.


----------



## Rogue_Scout (Nov 26, 2012)

Communications.... That was my primary while I was in the military. Its also been proven that communications can also help move things along faster and connect other communities during rebuilding. Law Enforcement was my secondary so I would either volunteer and provide support when I could or if communications keep getting put on the back burner I would just take this occupation as my primary.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Rogue_Scout said:


> Communications.... That was my primary while I was in the military. Its also been proven that communications can also help move things along faster and connect other communities during rebuilding. Law Enforcement was my secondary so I would either volunteer and provide support when I could or if communications keep getting put on the back burner I would just take this occupation as my primary.


HF? UHF? VHF?

73s?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rogue_Scout said:


> Communications.... That was my primary while I was in the military. Its also been proven that communications can also help move things along faster and connect other communities during rebuilding. Law Enforcement was my secondary so I would either volunteer and provide support when I could or if communications keep getting put on the back burner I would just take this occupation as my primary.


I don't know why I didn't add this earlier especially since I have a number of radio's sitting right here next to me.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> it just me or does everyone here have a much more extensive skill set than me? lol


Well, what would you like to learn about? I am always ready to teach what I know, and to learn what I don't.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Lotta people on here that wanna do something with guns. Defense is great. But I really hope that those arent the only strong skills yall have.


No kidding! Give me a good mechanic over a guy with a gun any day. Or, if I ever get a toothache, I'll take one dentist over a small army!

Don't take this the wrong way guys, but wearing BDUs and knowing how to shoot an AR-15 isn't really a skill. Plus, most preppers have weapons of their own and can provide security for themselves anyway. I can almost guarantee you that in a long-term SHTF situation, anyone in the medical field will be a _thousand times_ more valuable and needed than any sniper or security officer.


----------



## DKYACHT (Nov 21, 2012)

J.T. said:


> No kidding! Give me a good mechanic over a guy with a gun any day. Or, if I ever get a toothache, I'll take one dentist over a small army!
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way guys, but wearing BDUs and knowing how to shoot an AR-15 isn't really a skill. Plus, most preppers have weapons of their own and can provide security for themselves anyway. I can almost guarantee you that in a long-term SHTF situation, anyone in the medical field will be a _thousand times_ more valuable and needed than any sniper or security officer.


I completely agree. I have a small group of friends that all are in on a SHTF plan. The group has : 2 emt/paramedics, 1 horticulturist, 2 exmilitary "highly trained", 2 hunters 15+ years experience, and 2 mechanically skilled people. Everyone is skilled with weapons from guns, knives, machetes, and bow and arrows. Everyone has a supply of food and water and can leave the house fully prepared in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Don't take this the wrong way guys, but wearing BDUs and knowing how to shoot an AR-15 isn't really a skill. Plus, most preppers have weapons of their own and can provide security for themselves anyway. I can almost guarantee you that in a long-term SHTF situation, anyone in the medical field will be a _thousand times_ more valuable and needed than any sniper or security officer.


I'd have to say there's a lot more to providing security/soldiering than wearing BDUs or knowing how to shoot an AR, just as farming is more than planting seeds and waiting for them to grow. A whole lot more. Knowing how to shoot is cool, knowing how to maneuver, react, and attack is far more important. More than that, having experience doing the above is invaluable. I'm not trying to down play any other skill set here, or trying to start a "my job is better than your job" pissing contest, just saying that they're all important to the over all picture.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, they are all very important. And Im not trying to get into a pissing contest either (although tech has come up with a way so I can now pee standing up). But while being able to shoot move and communicate is important. Give me a month and I could have a proficient organized squad stood up and ready to do business.

Whereas it would take me a lifetime to teach someone everything I know about holistic medicine, gardening, animal husbandry etc. 

My point? Alpha Im sure you got it. But in case someone didn't. Yes, prep, reload and learn how to shoot proficiently. But being able to shoot may very well be one of the least important things you know. Learn skills that will make you marketable after the world ends. I can teach virtually anyone to work cohesively in a squad. Not everyone has the ability to learn the other skills mentioned. 

I can see it happening something like this. 

Your preps finally run out, and you go to ground. After "surviving" in the thick for a while you decide to go find a community. You show up at the gate with your guns, and ask to be let in. 

"So what is it that you can offer us?"

"Well, I spent x number of years in the military, and x number of years as a cop. I know a lot about personal security, force protection, etc etc." 

"Well mister, Im sorry, but we already have like a hundred security guys. What else do ya know?"

"!!!!!"

Of course this is just a fun little thread. But its always good to see it from a different perspective. 

I think Im going to be a mystic after the world ends.


----------



## readyforanything (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a pretty good book keeper....so I could keep new population of our town...names etc. Granted I don't think that would keep me very busy....so I could help tend to any possible animals we have. I grew up on a farm with everything from cows, pigs, goats and rabbits.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

remember the thread said this is a game not a pissing contest, in actuality we would all be wearing 20 something hats, helping or hurting each other. we would find out real quick what our strengths are and more importantly what our weaknesses are. Hopefully we can all take something positive away from this thread. Let all play nice. jmho

punch
(just a hair on a big bears arse)


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Since I am pretty sure that old Hugh Hefner would survive the apocalypse I am thinking that I would start a new Playboy club and magazine. :razz:


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

C5GUY said:


> Since I am pretty sure that old Hugh Hefner would survive the apocalypse I am thinking that I would start a new Playboy club and magazine. :razz:


I get to be the photographer then.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

survival said:


> I get to be the photographer then.


It's a deal!! Of course it will be a low paying position.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

This is the type of thread that gets your mind going. Actually, I see Lattice's question as a serious question that would be posed. What exactly do you bring to the community that makes it worth their opening the gate to you. Obviously, they already have a commander. Security doesn't seem to be lacking, as you are having to ask to get in. The young will be getting the laborer jobs.

In WILLIAM R. FORSTCHEN's book, _One Second After_, there is a point where they set up a checkpoint for people passing through there town. They interview some of those passing by for usable skills but most are sent on down the road. At one point a woman who spent her career in marketing offers anything to get in but is refused. I think this is a very interesting and yet fun thread.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

in a galaxy far far away i was a chef in my younger years. Everything from showroom cooking to institutional cooking = I know how to feed large groups and its even edible

I also work in the heavy equipment world. I am pretty resourceful when it comes to interchaning & scrounging up parts.

I am also an amateur comedian/smart ass = I could help interrogate prisoners. after listening to me they will tell ya any thing ya want so i will Shut the hell up


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> It's a deal!! Of course it will be a low paying position.


I guess that makes me a tripod...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> "So what is it that you can offer us?"
> 
> "Well, I spent x number of years in the military, and x number of years as a cop. I know a lot about personal security, force protection, etc etc."
> 
> "Well mister, Im sorry, but we already have like a hundred security guys. What else do ya know?"


Lattice does make a good point. I know I've always believed in the more you know how to do the more valuable you are. But, if you're at someone gate asking to be let in, you're already in big trouble. Who wants an extra mouth to feed. Certainly not one not well worth it. You've got to plan ahead and work to not be in that spot.

As for the aspects of a job in the community, most people will have to play multi roles in it and I know on my part all the skills I've acquire on an amatuer level over the years will come into play. Automobile repair, carpentry, sewing, gardening, hunting, fishing, gunsmithing, bushcraft, cooking, etc.

:|


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have always been able to make anything grow, also pretty handy with fixing things. I am kind of a jack of all trades, I will grow the grain and turn it into liqour. (or apples, pears, anything can be fermented and distilled)


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Also think about it from the point of view of the person at the gate. What does this community have to offer to cause you to give up your nomadic lifestyle? If the EOTWAWKI happens in the near future, I have to think about approaching any communities with apprehension as I would most likely be traveling with my daughter. The last thing I would want to do is to share my supplies with a community that has many people but isn't faring very well themselves or worse.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I'd have to say there's a lot more to providing security/soldiering than wearing BDUs or knowing how to shoot an AR, just as farming is more than planting seeds and waiting for them to grow. A whole lot more. Knowing how to shoot is cool, knowing how to maneuver, react, and attack is far more important. More than that, having experience doing the above is invaluable. I'm not trying to down play any other skill set here, or trying to start a "my job is better than your job" pissing contest, just saying that they're all important to the over all picture.


Agreed. And yes of course there's more to defense than wearing camo and pulling a trigger (was being a little sarcastic in my previous post). But you must admit, there _will_ be people that are more valuable than others because they have skills that are needed. That's just the reality of it.

Lattice pretty much nailed it....you can train a group with no military experience in a relatively short amount of time to work together well enough to provide adequate security. However, you _cannot_ just train someone to be a diesel mechanic or a trauma surgeon.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Alaska said:


> in a galaxy far far away i was a chef in my younger years. Everything from showroom cooking to institutional cooking = I know how to feed large groups and its even edible
> 
> I also work in the heavy equipment world. I am pretty resourceful when it comes to interchaning & scrounging up parts.
> 
> I am also an amateur comedian/smart ass = I could help interrogate prisoners. after listening to me they will tell ya any thing ya want so i will Shut the hell up


I make the best pork butt and the best brisket this side of the Mississippi.

But seriously though. Being able to cook would probably be a very marketable skill to have. Sure people can survive on raw meat and cold veggies. But a well prepared meal can really boost your mood. When things have gone bad, and there is no end in sight the little things can keep you going when you're ready to quit.

An understanding of mechanics, even after all the fuel runs dry will be an invaluable skill as well.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

Lattice said:


> I make the best pork butt and the best brisket this side of the Mississippi.
> 
> But seriously though. Being able to cook would probably be a very marketable skill to have. Sure people can survive on raw meat and cold veggies. But a well prepared meal can really boost your mood. When things have gone bad, and there is no end in sight the little things can keep you going when you're ready to quit.
> 
> An understanding of mechanics, even after all the fuel runs dry will be an invaluable skill as well.


I agree 100% on a hot meal being a morale booster.
Even on the rainiest days during a hunt in the middle of BFA = Bum F Alaska a hot meal goes A LONG LONG WAY.
I had the pleasure of being the assisant kitchen manager at a Senior Center / Assisted living home for almost 3 years

It was so informational talking to people who grew up scrounging their meals during the depression.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Lattice has the best butt... :razz: I had to say it... I just had to...


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Truer words have yet to be spoken.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

:mrgreen: Lol.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Jackson, Georgia is in Butts County. They have a Best of Butts event every year where people cook the barbecue for a couple days. Big event, for this area. Cooking would be a very valuable skill. So would being able to butcher and dress animals. While I can cook, I have no clue how the steer goes from standing there eating grass to ready for my grill.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Jackson, Georgia is in Butts County. They have a Best of Butts event every year where people cook the barbecue for a couple days. Big event, for this area. Cooking would be a very valuable skill. So would being able to butcher and dress animals. While I can cook, I have no clue how the steer goes from standing there eating grass to ready for my grill.


It is very messy.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Lattice has the best butt... :razz: I had to say it... I just had to...


(giggle) you said butt


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

When I first started this thread, it had only two replies at first, and I was concerned that this forum was full of a bunch of uptight way-too-serious preppers. Glad to see people having a little fun and letting their imaginations run a little.

This thread does show that skill sets will matter if the balloon ever goes up the wrong way. I think it is important to have a well-rounded (no butt jokes, sorry) set of skills to fall back on, and to offer to others when groups form up or gradually come together. 

I try and focus on self-reliance skills -- being able to fix what breaks is a key skill, and being able to hunt, fish, cook (not just grill, men), heal, stitch (yeah, I call it stitching -- sewing is done with machinery), fix mechanical objects, keep equipment running, make parts if parts cannot be purchased, grow crops/garden, tend to animals, and provide medical care, are all skills people will need. Welding, blacksmithing, electrical, hydraulics, mechanical, carpentry/woodworking, tool making, and shelter construction will all be very valuable.

The younger generation needs to ditch the video games, smartphones, microwave ovens, and junk food, and focus on how to make things work when there is no grid power or food deliveries being provided. And the same goes for some of the other generations as well. 

When I was a boy, my father used to get mad at me sometimes because he would buy me a toy, and I would take it apart and (try to) put it back together again. I really just wanted to know how things work. Now that I am older, I have come to realize the inherent value in knowing how to fix what breaks, because almost everything man made will break.

So for all you McGyvers out there, keep up your Jerry-rigging -- it may save you and your crew someday.

Prep on, preppers!


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I would like to be a hunter or be apart of the law enforcement. I am a great shot, love to hunt, and I am also majoring in conservation law enforcement


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

Scavenger, I like to come across things and imagine a use for it. Sort of a pack rat style hahaha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I really just wanted to know how things work. Now that I am older, I have come to realize the inherent value in knowing how to fix what breaks, because almost everything man made will break.
> 
> So for all you McGyvers out there, keep up your Jerry-rigging -- it may save you and your crew someday.
> 
> Prep on, preppers!


This is what I enjoy doing and what I am decent at. That and communications. I am an extra class ham.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

punch said:


> (giggle) you said butt


lol. Y'all are stupid. :razz:


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

An interesting topic; I'll play along. I'm the "jack of _most_ trades, master of none, but pretty good at some" I'm "the gun guy" in the family and among my peers, but since that's a fairly common trait among preppers, I can also add these skills to the mix:

hunting, trapping and tracking
meat processing (grew up on a farm, and my dad was a butcher)
gardening (small and medium scale)
welding
basic auto tech (got a AA in it, but never used it; just for myself)
machining and metal-worker (spent over a decade as a machinist)
manufacturing engineer (just got my BS but have a few years of practical application)
anything that might require off-road travel (have a host of Jeeps and others to choose from...provided fuel is available)
basic first aid (as much as Uncle Sam taught me)
basic construction (I'm no contractor, but can use a hammer)
general labor


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha it looks are we are all going to die of infection or disease. Lol not many docs on this forum huh? 
I would have to say I would stick with the live stock and animals. But who knows, Im a hair dresser by trade so my skills for Post Apoc. are very good in terms of a job. I have a good shot tho. Ive been shooting since I was 13, and basically raised my 3 younger bros and sis. I guess I could work with kids to.


----------



## Survivalmom (Nov 25, 2012)

Hunting, tracking, trapping, security, hand weapon instructor, survival instructor, and making shit that goes boom.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a very strong maintenance background. Though I feel electronics is my strong point, The company I work for has sent me through machining, blue print reading, welding, AC/DC drives, Servo Motor, Kawasaki, Nachi and Motoman robots programming, Several Programmable controllers, Mig and spot welding setup and programming for robots and just about anything to do with automotive manufacturing, My main job is to get anything that breaks down up and running as soon as possible (at one car a minute a breakdown gets expensive fast). I have a pretty good supplies of tools at home such as mig welders,tig welder, oxy/acet torch, plasma torch, grinders, air compressor, electric tools such and test meters, oscilloscope, power supplies,and a large enough Miller welder to run everything. But after spending around 30 years in maintenance I am probably going to retire in a year just getting tired of fixing stuff under pressure. So if it is broke sooner are later if it is possible to be fixed I probably will get it working.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Well This has been a fun read so far. I have a skill set like very few.
I'am a Knifemaker, a Blacksmith, a Bowyer, I have some gunsmithing experence. I have a working knoledge of Wagonwrighting wheelwrighting. I have done some blacksand steel casting. There is not to much 18th centery technology I don't know something about.


----------



## ILove22and9mm (Dec 13, 2012)

Guard. Good shot and can work long hours without being tired.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will go back into retirement


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I'm a pretty good shot, but I would be willing to do just about anything. I'm very used to cutting/hauling firewood (it goes so quickly when it's cold out), am an experienced cook, could scavenge item's of use, have some what of a green thumb, and know some first aid tricks (my aunt is a wound care specialist RN). Basically I'm pretty good at a lot of things, but not necessarily an expert in anything (lol)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't hunt, trap, fish, farm and don't even have a gun, so my best bet in a Doomsday world is to either try to join up with a survival group or go it alone as a lone wolf and learn on the job.
I like to model myself on Kerr Avon (the thinker) in Blakes 7 (below), he used his brain to survive through four series of conflict against The Federation and was a great example of the old saying- _"Use your brain first and your weapons second"_










Me, I've managed to survive 10 years of conflict in worldwide play-by-email tactics/strategy computer game leagues and have picked up a few trophies (below) and awards along the way so i must be doing something right..


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I like to model myself on Kerr Avon (the thinker) in Blakes 7 (below), he used his brain to survive through four series of conflict against The Federation and was a great example of the old saying- _"Use your brain first and your weapons second"_


Jim... love your attitude. I've personally always loved the quote "The warrior who cultivates his mind, polishes his arms" by Duc de Boufflers.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Jim... love your attitude. I've personally always loved the quote "The warrior who cultivates his mind, polishes his arms" by Duc de Boufflers.


Yeah, we Brits aren't allowed to have guns so our brain is the only weapon we've got and we have to keep it well polished..
I've been playing in e-mail computer wargame leagues under my fighting name 'Poor Old Spike' for 10 years and do alright (below), many of my opponents are actually well-educated serving military and defence personnel from different countries and their average ages are around 35. I'm 64 and because many of them make the most elementary tactical mistakes I have 'em for breakfast and think _"You'll have to do better than that sonny"_..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

THINKERS and PLANNERS will be essential to help groups survive in a post apocalyptic world, right Doctor?










_"Well let me see now mein Fuhrer,....ah...cobalt thorium G.....radioactive half-life of uh,... hmm.... it would not be difficult, I would not rule out the chance to preserve a nucleus of human specimens. It would be quite easy at the bottom of some of our deeper mineshafts. The radioactivity would never penetrate a mine some thousands of feet deep. And in a matter of weeks, sufficient improvements in dwelling space could easily be provided. 
Nuclear reactors could provide power almost indefinitely, greenhouses could maintain plantlife, animals could be bred and *slaughtered*. I would guess... that ah, dwelling space for several hundred thousands of our people could easily be provided, and naturally our top political, scientific and military men would be included.." _


----------

